# Actor, fitness expert killed by train



## KmH (Jan 18, 2015)

Greg Plitt Struck and Killed by Metrolink Train

http://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/news/‘work-out’-star-greg-plitt-struck-and-killed-by-train-in-burbank/ar-AA8jkXG


----------



## CHamilton (Jan 18, 2015)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/greg-plitt-bizarre-video-shows-5001161


----------



## Alice (Jan 18, 2015)

http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-actor-metrolink-filming-20150118-story.html

The comments in this LA Times story nearly all think he was stupid for being where he was.


----------



## VentureForth (Jan 19, 2015)

Tracks are shiny, move your hiney.

Tracks not bright, traffic is light.


----------



## CHamilton (Jan 20, 2015)

More details. http://www.latimes.com/local/california/la-me-reality-star-killed-20150120-story.html


----------



## KmH (Jan 23, 2015)

So from all I have read it seems Plitt was filming a Superman themed sequence ("faster than a speeding bullet, more powerful than a locomotive") of him running in front of the train, tripped, fell, and was run over by the train and killed.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 23, 2015)

KmH said:


> So from all I have read it seems Plitt was filming a Superman themed sequence ("faster than a speeding bullet, more powerful than a locomotive") of him running in front of the train, tripped, fell, and was run over by the train and killed.


1/3 Ignorance + 1/3 Arrogance + 1/3 Physics = 100% fail?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 23, 2015)

Not as fast or powerful as a speeding locomotive! RIP


----------



## BCL (Jan 23, 2015)

KmH said:


> So from all I have read it seems Plitt was filming a Superman themed sequence ("faster than a speeding bullet, more powerful than a locomotive") of him running in front of the train, tripped, fell, and was run over by the train and killed.


The crew claims that he tripped and fell, but apparently the surveillance camera on the Metrolink train and the video the crew shot shows that he simply got outrun by the train and probably didn't trip or fall. Some of the reports say the train just knocked him off the tracks and out of the way, so he didn't get run over. Even so, blunt force trauma of the impact and coming to stop on the ballast was enough to kill him.

I've been following this, and apparently a lot of his supporters seem to justify that he was somehow special and the normal rules shouldn't apply to him because he was so special. I haven't heard of one person claiming to be a friend or supporter saying that maybe he shouldn't have done this. All seem to rationalize the trespassing and just plain stupidity of performing a stunt like this on railroad property.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Jan 23, 2015)

And certainly not promoting safety or health by doing pushups in between the rails. This is the kind of stunt that drives railroad companies nuts. There can be no excuse for this blatant disregard for the law. It is sad that this ended tragically.


----------



## Fan Railer (Jan 24, 2015)

BCL said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > So from all I have read it seems Plitt was filming a Superman themed sequence ("faster than a speeding bullet, more powerful than a locomotive") of him running in front of the train, tripped, fell, and was run over by the train and killed.
> ...


And those people should all be arrested and cited for promoting criminal activity =_=


----------



## GG-1 (Jan 24, 2015)

CHamilton said:


> More details. http://www.latimes.com/local/california/la-me-reality-star-killed-20150120-story.html


Aloha

Reading this article reminds me so much of what is wrong in my industry. There is a component of it that believe anything goes in creating the art and producing it for unrealistically low cost. Please stop spending your time and money supporting these Flaky shows, a life is not worth it

Mahalo


----------



## Tokkyu40 (Jan 26, 2015)

Here's the report on the train's camera.

http://news.yahoo.com/police-fitness-model-killed-train-running-tracks-233801083.html


----------



## MattW (Jan 26, 2015)

And they STILL can't tell the difference between a conductor and engineer! Ok, it sounds a bit nitpicky, but an uninitiated member of the general public may wrongly believe the conductor is supposed to be driving the train and lash out against the person that comes to take their ticket. Or if the name of either becomes public (though not necessarily in this particular case) people may begin a smear campaign against the wrong person. While a smear campaign against the engineer wouldn't be right either, it's even worse when it's the wrongfully accused.


----------



## BCL (Jan 27, 2015)

MattW said:


> And they STILL can't tell the difference between a conductor and engineer! Ok, it sounds a bit nitpicky, but an uninitiated member of the general public may wrongly believe the conductor is supposed to be driving the train and lash out against the person that comes to take their ticket. Or if the name of either becomes public (though not necessarily in this particular case) people may begin a smear campaign against the wrong person. While a smear campaign against the engineer wouldn't be right either, it's even worse when it's the wrongfully accused.


I noticed that about a lot of the articles on this case - that the writers referred to the operator of the train as the "conductor". I don't even mind so much when some call that person the "driver" because that does indicate the person who operates the controls. I do understand that freight railroad conductors typically ride in the cab and may even know something about operating the controls. In any case, when someone or something gets hit, it's the job of the conductor to go out and survey the scene.
Also, I haven't heard any hint that anyone thinks the engineer was negligent or could have prevented this. Even those who rationalize the risks and illegalities of what Plitt did don't think there was anything more that could have been done. He or she blew the horn and braked quickly. Still, I marvel at how some can seemingly rationalize that it was OK for him to "bend the rules" because they thought he was special.

I did see some more stills of the activity he did such as push-ups on the rails. Those were typically disused rails that were rusty and unlikely to be used at all. I'm also wondering about his recorded exploits running alongside trains, and wondering if he might have inconvenienced passengers because the engineer hit the brakes or otherwise took action typical when someone trespasses near the tracks.


----------



## KmH (Feb 4, 2015)

Well, Mr. George Gregory "Superman" Plitt Jr. won't be inconveniencing anyone else - in any way - ever again.

A person's actions tell you more about them than their looks do.


----------

